# Engine Replace in old Toyota RV



## TheSnite (Nov 19, 2020)

Anyone in USA have a ballpark idea of the cost of replacing the engine in a 1991 Toyota Dolphin RV? Engine in there is a V6 3.0 EFI. I'm thinking of purchasing this at a good price, but I'm pretty sure the engine, at 183,000 is on its last legs.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 19, 2020)

Are you SURE it's the 3 liter v6? If so, malfunctions in those engines usually blow head gaskets around the #6 piston around 200,000 miles, so you are probably right. I dont think it's really worth buying a new engine for a vehicle that old unless it's a 22R or 22RE. But that's my personal take.

A new rebuilt 22RE is around 2.5/3K out of the box, I'm not even sure if they sell rebuilt 3.0 V6's...im guessing it would be similar in price.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 19, 2020)

Im pretty sure that the 3VZe engine...heres an idea on one sellers price:

Rebuilt Toyota Engines - Toyota 3.0L 3VZ-E V6 - YOTASHOP - https://www.yotashop.com/3vze-29/


----------



## Tony G (Nov 19, 2020)

TheSnite said:


> Anyone in USA have a ballpark idea of the cost of replacing the engine in a 1991 Toyota Dolphin RV? Engine in there is a V6 3.0 EFI. I'm thinking of purchasing this at a good price, but I'm pretty sure the engine, at 183,000 is on its last legs.


No clue but ask around you i got a new engine for my car a few years ago from the news paper just had to get it towed 320 for a new engine is great onky cast me a case of beer to get it put in


----------



## TheSnite (Nov 19, 2020)

Tony G said:


> No clue but ask around you i got a new engine for my car a few years ago from the news paper just had to get it towed 320 for a new engine is great onky cast me a case of beer to get it put in


I called a local place who works just on Japanese cars and the problem he said was they would need to get it up on a lift and they don't have a lift big enough for an RV.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 19, 2020)

TheSnite said:


> I called a local place who works just on Japanese cars and the problem he said was they would need to get it up on a lift and they don't have a lift big enough for an RV.


 Ya you would definitely have to either know someone who owns one, or go to a diesel/RV repair shop to find a lift that big.


----------

